# Hersteller müssen Geräte reparierbar halten



## Cassandra (5 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Ihr,    

  hab da mal wieder einen schönen Artikel gefunden:
https://www.golem.de/news/eu-kommis...n-geraete-reparierbar-halten-1910-144225.html

  Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Ausnahme-Regelungen da wieder gefunden werden. Die Ausnahme für IT-Geräte wird ja bereits erwähnt. 
  Vermutlich wäre mit einer Gesetzlichen Gewährleistung von 10 Jahren für Großgeräte schon viel erreicht. 

  LG Cassandra


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Oktober 2019)

Da fällt mir doch als erstes ein, dass man "reparierbar" und "reparabel" als zweierlei Dinge ansehen kann.


----------



## Cassandra (5 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch als erstes ein, dass man "reparierbar" und "reparabel" als zweierlei Dinge ansehen kann.


  Daher die Gewährleistung hoch setzen, das sogt für natürliche Selektion! 

  Billighersteller die minderwertige Produkte herstellen, fallen gleich ganz raus, weil das dann definitiv nicht mehr wirtschaftlich funktioniert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Oktober 2019)

Das hat natürlich auch zur Folge, dass das untere Preissegment wegfällt. Gewisse moderne Bevölkerungsgruppen haben damit bestimmt kein Problem, Besserverdienente auch nicht. Was macht aber eine alleinerziehende Mutter, die bisher über Monate für einem 300€-Fernseher sparen musste, und ab jetzt 2000€ dafür aufbringen muss? Und wie kommen die auf das enorme Energiespar-Potenzial? In der Vergangenheit war ein modernes Gerät energetisch sehr viel begnügsamer als ein 10 Jahre älteres Fabrikat.
​


> .. Insgesamt sollen bis 2030 Energieeinsparungen von 167 Terawattstunden erzielt werden. Das entspricht dem jährlichen Energieverbrauch Dänemarks..


Sollte man nicht besser Dänemark vom Netz nehmen  ?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2019)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Daher die Gewährleistung hoch setzen, das sogt für natürliche Selektion!
> 
> Billighersteller die minderwertige Produkte herstellen, fallen gleich ganz raus, weil das dann definitiv nicht mehr wirtschaftlich funktioniert.



Das ist zu einfach gedacht.
Der Preis eines Produkts sagt erfahrungsgemäß wenig über die Reparaturfreundlichkeit.
Markenhersteller nutzen die gleichen Montagetechniken in der Fertigung wie die Billigheimer.
Also z.B. Kleben, Clipsen oder Nieten anstelle von Schrauben.
Wo du früher richtige Dichtungen hattest, wird heute eine Dichtmasse mit einem Roboter aufgebracht.
Produkte werden auf Montagefreundlichkeit hin entwickelt und nicht für einfache Reparaturen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Cassandra (5 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was macht aber eine alleinerziehende Mutter, die bisher über Monate für einem 300€-Fernseher sparen musste, und ab jetzt 2000€ dafür aufbringen muss? ​


Die kauft sich dann einen gebrauchten Fernseher für 250€, welcher dann nochmals 15 Jahre hält, anstatt nach 2 Jahren wieder für den nächsten zu sparen.
​


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht besser Dänemark vom Netz nehmen  ?


 Ich meine vor kurzem etwas ähnliches zu Streaming gelesen zu haben…
  Da soll es auch Einsparpotential geben.


----------



## Cassandra (5 Oktober 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Preis eines Produkts sagt erfahrungsgemäß wenig über die Reparaturfreundlichkeit.


Mag sein, aber entweder man sogt dafür, dass das Gerät nicht kaputt geht, oder man ermöglicht die einfache Reparatur.
Eine Gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 10 Jahre für Großgeräte und 5 Jahre für Kleingeräte, würde den Herstellern die freie Wahl lassen, wie sie ihr Ziel erreichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2019)

> Sollte man nicht besser Dänemark vom Netz nehmen  ?



Für manche Probleme gibt es immer wieder einfache Lösungen.
Also ich bin dafür!


----------



## Heinileini (5 Oktober 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Produkte werden auf Montagefreundlichkeit hin entwickelt und nicht für einfache Reparaturen.


Nicht nur auf MontageFreundlichkeit, sondern ausdrücklich auf *De*montage*Un*freundlichkeit hin werden sie konstruiert!
Da wurde z.B. eine EinwegVariante der SchlitzSchraube erfunden, die man problemlos rechts herum drehen kann, aber nicht links herum, jedenfalls nicht ohne das DrumHerum kaputtzuschlagen.

In den BetriebsAnleitungen wird seitenlang doziert, was man alles *nicht* mit dem Gerät (und dem VerpackungsMaterial) tun darf und welche Gefahren lauern, wenn man es besser weiss.
Dass man das Gerät (die Ware) nur ausser Reichweite von Kindern betreiben und aufbewahren und nur eine Fachkraft sie reparieren darf.
Dann folgt auf mindestens so vielen Seiten die Anleitung, wie das Gerät ordnungsgemäss zu entsorgen ist. Wenn man Glück hat, liegt sogar ein Werkzeug dabei, mit dem man vor der Entsorgung noch das Gehäuse öffnen (= zerstören) kann bzw. muss, um den Akku separat entsorgen zu können. 
Die eigentliche BedienungsAnleitung sucht man vergebens. Braucht man heutzutage ja auch nicht, schliesslich ist die BedienOberfläche selbsterklärend. Ein Glossar, das die kryptischen Symbole erklärt, fehlt natürlich auch. Warum auch nicht, die kennt doch sowieso jedes Kind.
Warum die Anleitung trotzdem ein dickes Buch füllt, manchmal sogar mehrere Bände? Ist doch klar: der Hersteller kann nicht wissen, wie oft das Gerät seinen "zufriedenen" Besitzer wechseln wird und welche der gefühlt 127 Sprachen die globalen NachBesitzer benötigen werden.

Apropos Kind, suchst Du jemanden, der findig genug ist, die KinderSicherung zu überwinden, die Dich schon seit 10 Minuten zur Verzweiflung bringt? Wende Dich vertrauensvoll an ein Kind!

Erinnert ihr euch noch, dass eine Zeitlang fast jedes Gerät einen ResetKnopf hatte, gut hinter einem unscheinbaren Löchlein im Gehäuse versteckt und mit einem KugelSchreiber oder einer BüroKlammer zu betätigen? EinsparPotenzial. Wegrationalisiert. Das Gerät lebt doch nicht so lange, dass er jemals gebraucht würde. (Tipp: zur Not einfach die letzten 12 FirmWareUpdates rückgängig machen!)

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Die Billigheimer hinkten den MarkenHerstellern hechelnd hinterher. Nachdem die MarkenHersteller die Kleberei, Clipserei und Nieterei für sich entdeckt hatten, waren nur noch die Geräte der Billigheimer reparierbar! Aber die Billigheimer haben aufgeholt.

PPS:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht besser Dänemark vom Netz nehmen  ?


Einverstanden, aber vorher müssen wir ein NotStromAggregat oder eine SolarAnlage für Jesper besorgen!


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2019)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> hab da mal wieder einen schönen Artikel gefunden:
> https://www.golem.de/news/eu-kommis...n-geraete-reparierbar-halten-1910-144225.html
> ...



Der Ansatz ist gut! Dafür plädiere ich auch schon lange. 

Nur warum warum warum zweifle ich schon wieder an einer sinnvollen Ausführung???

Vielleicht bin ich langsam zu alt und hab schon zu viel erlebt.

Ich denke im mächsten Schritt müssen wir wirklich weg von dieser wachstumsorientierten Ideologie. Und das aber weltweit und wirklich.

Und vielleicht sollte man sich auch wirklich mal die großen Fragen stellen und dafür Lösungen suchen... Braucht man wirklich 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Welt? Oder 10 oder 20 Mrd.?

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Oktober 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Einverstanden, aber vorher müssen wir ein NotStromAggregat oder eine SolarAnlage für Jesper besorgen!


Ok, dann muss Jesper aber freiwillig und ehrenamtlich die Logistik für die siebenjährige Ersatzteilversorgung übernehmen. Und die Entsorgung der nicht benötigten Berge von Ersatzteilen nach den sieben Jahren natürlich auch.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss Jesper aber freiwillig und ehrenamtlich die Logistik für die siebenjährige Ersatzteilversorgung übernehmen. Und die Entsorgung der nicht benötigten Berge von Ersatzteilen nach den sieben Jahren natürlich auch.


Kein Thema. Das mit der Logistik wird Jesper sicher gut stemmen (dabei Tommis Entwicklung zum NordSüdFalen unterstützen) und in sieben Jahren gibt es sicherlich noch so etwas wie eBay für die Entsorgung der Ersatzteile. Die werden dann von den amazonischen Drohnen bei Jesper abgeholt, wenn sie auf Leerflügen in die Nähe von Kopenhagen kommen und bei Jesper ihre Akkus nachladen dürfen.


----------



## MasterOhh (6 Oktober 2019)

Wenn man bedenkt wie viel Engineering Leistung teilweise investiert wird um Produkte gezielt NICHT reparierbar zu machen (Paradebeispiel Apple & Co), ist dieses Gesetz schon wichtig. In den USA haben einige Bundesstaaten ein Recht auf Reparatur gesetzlich festgeschrieben, nachdem die Anwälte vom angebissenen Kernobst Firmen verklagt haben die allen Hindernissen zum Trotz defekte Geräte wieder gangbar machen.

Dazu kommt, dass geplante Obsoleszenz immernoch ein großes Thema ist. Der Klassiker, Elkos ohne Not direkt neben einer starken Wärmequelle zu verbauen, zeugt entweder von Mutwilligkeit oder Inkompetenz. Und letzteres möchte ich keinem Entwickler unterstellen. Ich habe meiner Verwandschaft mittlerweile in kleines Vermögen gespart, indem ich deren defekten Monitore, Netzteile etc. repariert habe. Ursache jedesmal: kaputte Elkos direkt neben irgendwelchen Kühlkörpern.
Und da geht das Problem los, wenn man diese Geräte nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei öffnen kann, weil sie scheinbar komplett in Klebstoff getränkt wurden.


----------



## Chräshe (6 Oktober 2019)

Altes Thema, aber immer noch aktuell!
(schaut mal auf das Datum der Filmchen…)

Super Zusammenfassung von Stefan Schridde, von „MURKS? NEIN DANKE!“
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obMUCHs0Cso

Etwas ausführlicher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6QHuNib748

Letztlich läuft es auf einer Verlängerung der Gewährleistung raus, wenn man ernsthaft etwas bewirken will. Alles andere ist zu schwer umsetzbar und kontrollierbar. :evil:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Oktober 2019)

Das Thema finde ich ansich interessant, aber was nützt es nur an der Oberfläche zu kratzen und die Symptome zu bekämpfen? Die Frage ist doch nach dem WARUM gehen die Dinger kaputt und müssen repariert werden?

Die Hersteller sollen einfach gescheite Geräte bauen, die mal einen längeren PLZ haben als nur bis kurz nach Ablauf der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung!

Und bitte wer lässt einen 10 oder 15 Jahre alten Fernseher noch reparieren???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2019)

> Und bitte wer lässt einen 10 oder 15 Jahre alten Fernseher noch reparieren???



Ja, früher gab es Fernsehwerkstätten. Heute bringt das nichts, da vieles in BGA Technik gelötet ist bzw.
alles so komplex ist das kaum noch ein Fernseher repariert wird. Der Elektroladen bei mir um die Ecke
repariert die teueren Modelle schon, das ist aber eine reine Platinentauscherei.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, früher gab es Fernsehwerkstätten. Heute bringt das nichts, da vieles in BGA Technik gelötet ist bzw.
> alles so komplex ist das kaum noch ein Fernseher repariert wird. Der Elektroladen bei mir um die Ecke
> repariert die teueren Modelle schon, das ist aber eine reine Platinentauscherei.



ich denke mal es geht garnicht um das Reparieren an sich geht, sondern ein Gerät ist nach 5 Jahren nicht
mehr schick genug ist oder es passt einfach nicht mehr zur Tapete.


----------



## Cassandra (3 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..., das ist aber eine reine Platinentauscherei.



 Mag sein, aber der Austausch einer kleinen Leiterplatte ist immer noch besser, als das ganze Gerät zu entsorgen. Bei der Waschmaschine ist das Gewicht der Leiterplatte im Vergleich zum Rest enorm. Bei einem Flachbild-Fernseher mit ca. 25kg ist der Effekt nicht ganz so groß. 

  Wenn das Gerät überhaupt nicht kaputt geht, ist das natürlich noch viel besser!
  Dass das geht, wurde mehrfach bewiesen:
https://www.t-online.de/leben/id_62...e-aus-dem-osten-heute-noch-funktionieren.html

  Aus ähnlichen Gründen gibt es in Kuba noch so viele Oldtimer. Schade dass Mangelwirtschaft die Grundlage war!


----------



## Mrtain (4 April 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Ich meine vor kurzem etwas ähnliches zu Streaming gelesen zu haben…
> Da soll es auch Einsparpotential geben.



Corana-Krise ohne Netflix 😳 

😉

Aber zum Thema: Was ich wirklich schlimm fand, war wie zum Beispiel Amazon mit Retorten umgegangen ist. Aber ich meine, dagegen ist der Gesetzgeber vorgegangen.


----------



## Cassandra (9 Januar 2021)

Und wieder eine Luftnummer, ohne Change auf Umsetzung:
https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/mehr-gewaehrleistung-mehr-nachhaltigkeit-sachmangel-101.html



> "Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher dürfen bei hochwertigen Produkten zu recht erwarten, dass diese langfristig nutzbar sind"


Nein! Die Gewährleistungsfrist muss pauschal für die ganze Produktgruppe hochgesetzt werden. Ansonsten wird erst recht nur noch billig gekauft!
Sollte es Hersteller geben, die kostengünstig und gut produzieren, dann haben diese auch zurecht einen Wettbewerbsvorteil.



> Lambrecht plant zudem eine Update-Pflicht für Verkäufer digitaler Produkte. Smartphones oder Tablets müssten auch lange nach dem Kauf noch problemlos und sicher nutzbar sein.


Das dürfte ein Rohrkrepierer werden. Das Update macht das Gerät dann so langsam, dass der Nutzer sich erst recht sofort was neues kauft!

Solche Konzepte sind unterstützenswert:
https://shop.fairphone.com/de/


----------

